# Port Mansfield 5/5-6



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Went down to port Mansfield and fished Sunday and Monday with Ben Paschal and had a blast. Water was high and weather wasnâ€™t ideal most of the 2 days but he had the fish dialed in and made the right calls putting us on the fish and giving us some great shots and we managed to connect the dots and caught fish both days. Landed 5-6 Sunday and the same Monday. All in all a phenomenal trip in my favorite area to fish. Broke in my Scott Meridian 8wt on some stud reds up to 28â€ on the flats. If you want a solid guide out of Mansfield or the arroyo give Ben (Laguna Madre outfitters) a shout. Heâ€™s fun to be on the boat with and works his *** off to get you infront of the fish and i canâ€™t wait to do it again.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job! mansfield's da bomb


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Good job. We just got back today. We might of seen you. Did you see 3 waders about a mile from their yellow boat working between the islands.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Great report. Looks like you had a blast. What was your fly of choice?


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Popperdave said:


> Great report. Looks like you had a blast. What was your fly of choice?


A white and brown clouser type over sand and a fly called the twinkie that Capt Ben pascal ties. Long story short is if you get it in front of their face theyâ€™ll eat it. Got it in the wheelhouse of probably 15-20 fish and the ones I didnt hook I either pulled it away or trout set or did something else stupid but thatâ€™s part of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice looking pale redfish. Love a good redfish hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------

